# best place to sell a bow?



## charl (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been looking around the forums for information about where the best place to sell a bow is, any suggestions?


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Right here in the classifieds.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dylanl said:


> Right here in the classifieds.




*x2 I agree.*


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

here in classifieds or you normally will get more money selling on Ebay though... don't like ebay but it is true


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Dan7168 said:


> here in classifieds or you normally will get more money selling on Ebay though... don't like ebay but it is true


Only if the bow is from a well known manufacturer.

Doug


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

AT classifieds, get ready for the lowballers....


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

SRR said:


> AT classifieds, get ready for the lowballers....


Thats a fact.


----------



## Bigmoss (Sep 19, 2004)

charl said:


> I've been looking around the forums for information about where the best place to sell a bow is, any suggestions?


Are u serious ?


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I've found Craigslist to work very well,set your perameters to local,and there's no shipping and you can make the transaction in person;I like to meet the buyer OR seller in person and I think others do as well.Oh,did I say it's free also,and can usually get more because the customers aren't usually as discriminating.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

To be honest you'll get a better price on ebay... Plus less lowballers and people who'll bail on the sale. It's sold on ebay, and it's legally binding. Here people say they'll take it and never reply, etc. You need to weigh up if the ebay fees are worth it though.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

It used to be that you bought on AT classifieds, and sold on ebay. It is not too bad to sell here, just realize you won't get top dollar (usually) and you will get many lowballers to respond to. As stated, people can bail out on the sale too. I used to sell on ebay, but got fed up with the rules changes and the fact that you can have payment held up for something beyond your control. It has been good for me though, since I have stopped the musical chairs bow swapping, and have spent time learning to shoot the ones I have. Many people I have seen on local classifieds and craigslist seem to think they can get nearly what they spent for a bow that is 5-15 years old.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

AT Lowballers

X3 !!!


----------



## charl (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the great info. I will definitely look into all of these means of selling. Thanks Again all!


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Dylanl said:


> Right here in the classifieds.


Always has worked great for me.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

only down side of EBAY is the fees. Now almost 10%


----------



## Painted Turtle (Oct 19, 2011)

eBay will get you more, but you have to pay a 10% fee at the close of the auction, plus PayPal fees, plus a fee to list. 

You are better off here in the classifieds!


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Ill be honest, I know the lefty section aint movin here good.


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

I personally have had good luck selling a couple bows on Craigslist!! Probably works better if you live in or near a larger city though!! Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

mossihornslayer said:


> Ill be honest, I know the lefty section aint movin here good.


True, left handed used bows are pretty soft right now. I have sold and traded a pile of them over the past few months.... The classifieds here on AT was the vehicle I used to sell or trade them all.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Just sold a bow on craigslist that barely got looked out on here. I am sure I could have gotten more on ebay as I have in the past, but I hate giving part of my money to that monopoly. Also don't have to worry about shipping. Good Luck


----------



## ArcherNo12 (Jul 23, 2011)

If you want top dollar, don't put it on AT, put it on ebay.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Bowsite. The biggest archery website in the world.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't think any bows are selling well right now. I think a lot of people are waiting for the conclusion of tax season. I am seeing almost no activity on my D350.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like to use the Classifieds on AT. yeah you get some low ballers but I like to deal with the people here...


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Craigslist is a scammer paridise as well. I guess it depend on how fast and how much you want to sell it. I want to try a new bow, but that is my own weakness. If I don't sell it for a reasonable price I will keep it and continue shooting it. It is only six months old and still very much in demand so I am not real pressed.


----------



## Wide Load (Dec 25, 2011)

A Hoyt, here.


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

painted turtle said:


> ebay will get you more, but you have to pay a 10% fee at the close of the auction, plus paypal fees, plus a fee to list.
> 
> You are better off here in the classifieds!



very true!


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

is this a trick question??? I'd say right here on the classifieds.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Wow 2 people saying this and I have found it to be 110% completely opposite. You are more likely to sell your bow faster on ebay but i have found you pretty much have to give crap away on there ??


Not if your selling a Mathews.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Craigslist. Have sold several on there. No shipping and no paypal fees. Just put in your phone number with some of the numbers in type and you are good to go, example: 5 one 5 - 43six -zero334

This way automated programs can't mine your phone number off the list. You will get several people email the first day you post. Use your head a little here. When you get an email that says: Do you still have item? I very interested. Please contact me quickly. Don't respond. You can tell the legitimate replies. It will route emails for you through Craigslist so you email is never available. 

Most of my bows have sold within a week of being listed. If someone contacts you and wants you to ship simply tell them they pay shipping and also you will add a % to the price for paypal fees so you get the full amount. They are the ones wanting it shipped. If you aren't interested in shipping then just tell them no. 

Have bought and sold a lot of stuff on Craigslist and all have been good transactions.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Right here in the classifieds


----------



## james1990 (Oct 19, 2017)

i have a bow im selling but people are low balling me like crazy


----------



## BigRed502 (Oct 12, 2017)

Craiglist or Armslist if you're looking for a local sale


----------



## jonesylovejones (Oct 2, 2018)

im looking for the same but I can't post of ask in the fb page and now cannot post info on my crossbow im selling for 2 weeks here? Im not sure if I have that right


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

First, this post was started 7 years ago. Second, go to the classifieds section and read the rules.. Better yet read all the forum rules, what else are you gonna do for 2 weeks and until you have your 20 posts.


----------



## aarmst95 (Nov 13, 2017)

These classifieds on AT still seem to be your best bet...besides the lowballers


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

charl said:


> I've been looking around the forums for information about where the best place to sell a bow is, any suggestions?


Your local shop.






Just kidding shop owners:darkbeer:


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

ive found ebay to be more productive....ive tried to sell a few things on here with no takers, just major lowballers. ill pay the 10% fee on ebay and not deal with it. i have too much stuff as it is already....


----------



## cgdubs (Jul 31, 2021)

D.Short said:


> I've found Craigslist to work very well,set your perameters to local,and there's no shipping and you can make the transaction in person;I like to meet the buyer OR seller in person and I think others do as well.Oh,did I say it's free also,and can usually get more because the customers aren't usually as discriminating.


I tried posting on Facebook marketplace and it won’t let you. Shipping through eBay seems expensive. Will Craigslist really let you post a bow?


----------



## cgdubs (Jul 31, 2021)

Styles said:


> I personally have had good luck selling a couple bows on Craigslist!! Probably works better if you live in or near a larger city though!! Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Craigslist does not have any rules against it? Several sites have rules against weapons.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

cgdubs said:


> Will Craigslist really let you post a bow?





cgdubs said:


> So Craigslist does not have any rules against it? Several sites have rules against weapons.


Craigslist has no rules against it, but you have to weed through dealing with some idiots.

There are lots of bows on our local Craigslist, and more will show up the closer we get to the season. 

(To clarify, Craigslist doesn't allow firearms, ammo, etc, but is fine with bows and archery gear)


----------



## cgdubs (Jul 31, 2021)

Pyme said:


> Craigslist has no rules against it, but you have to weed through dealing with some idiots.
> 
> There are lots of bows on our local Craigslist, and more will show up the closer we get to the season.
> 
> (To clarify, Craigslist doesn't allow firearms, ammo, etc, but is fine with bows and archery gear)


Ok sweet thanks. Yeah Facebook doesn’t explicitly ban bows only firearms but they still took down my listing.


----------

